# New Label



## Wade E (Apr 15, 2007)

This is a label just created for a batch of Welch"s Niagara that I used
my own white oak that I toasted in my oven for and it came out pretty
darn good.


----------



## jsmahoney (Apr 15, 2007)

really nice wade!


----------



## Waldo (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice label buddy !!


----------



## GrapeApe (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey, it almost looks like your basement after a good rainstorm!



(Sorry Wade, I could not resist).


But seriously, the label looks awesome.


GrapeApe.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 15, 2007)

Good one Grape!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 15, 2007)

This is a label for a batch inspired by Waldo. He made a batch of wine
last year out of leftovers that wouldnt fit in his carboys and I
had the same problem with a whole bunch of fruit wine batches. I have
Black Currant, Strawberry-Orange-Banana, Raspberry, Cranberry, Cherry,
Blueberry, and probably others but I cant remember anymore.


----------



## Michael Vino (Apr 17, 2007)

Wade, nice looking labels.... really sell's the Niagara connection


I like the ? next the the ABV...nice touch


----------



## Trigham (Apr 29, 2007)

I love that name fruit bomb, I hope u dont mind if i use it on my mixed berries i have on now?? Or do u have a suggestions for the BLUE&lt;BLACK&lt;STRAW &amp; RASPBERRIES mixture i have in the carboys now, You know the ones Im having all the troubles with ?



At least im hopefull they will get working again!


----------



## bmorosco (May 1, 2007)

Wade...very cool....


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2007)

Trigham your welcome to borrow but you must give it back when done!



Thanks Benny.


----------



## Trigham (May 2, 2007)

Wade DoI return it full or empty?? lol


----------



## Wade E (May 2, 2007)

What kind of a question is that on a winemaking forum!


----------



## Barney (May 3, 2007)

Wade,
What are you using to make your labels?


----------



## kutya (May 3, 2007)

Wade, nice labels... Your creative juices are really flowing...jh


----------



## Wade E (May 3, 2007)

Barney, I use Microsoft Picture It Premium and Adobe Photoshop CS.
Adobe could probably do it all but I have alot of learning to do with
that program and Picture It is very user freindly but is missing alot
of features that are needed in my opinion. Glossy printing paper and a
elmers glue stick to apply to bottle.


----------



## peterCooper (May 8, 2007)

Did I borrow from someone or what?






This is a 4 by 5" label for the MM Amarone I put into bottle a couple of months ago.

*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## Wade E (May 8, 2007)

Very classy Peter!


----------



## Trigham (May 8, 2007)

WOW



Id say classy I love it , you people are soo talented its not funny, I love those white grapes!!


----------



## peterCooper (May 9, 2007)

OK 

Trick of the trade #1 
Get a nice picture of grapes of the internet. Insert it into a word document.
Format the picture. (Right Click and Format picture from pop up menu)
Select Picture... Color Control...Watermark and then you get the watermark looking thingy that is the central background to my label.


----------



## Wade E (May 9, 2007)

good tips.

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 12, 2007)

peterCooper said:


> OK
> 
> Trick of the trade #1
> Get a nice picture of grapes of the internet. Insert it into a word document.
> ...










I Have been wanting to fade out pictures like that but don't have MS WORD...so I played around with a program I have...Photo Impression....Don't know where it came from, think with one of the cameras...


Original Photo....








Old Photo tool....








Fog tool....








Will play around with it some more......Gee...you have programs on your computers for years...then find new features...Thanks Peter Cooper


----------



## Wade E (May 12, 2007)

Just gotta dig around in there NW. Almost everyone has a program in
there and dpesnt know about it as they didnt know what it was in the
beginning and deleted its shortcut. Anyone who cant find 1 look in your
program files in your C drive. Anyone with a digital cam, it probably
came with that.


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 12, 2007)

You can also download a free version of PhotoImpression to try ... 


http://www.download.com/ArcSoft-PhotoImpression/3000-2192_4-10383483.html


Mine is an older version 4....so it must have some with an older camera.


When I right click on a photo and it says *Open With...it is one of the programs you can choose...it might have to be a JPG file or one of those types of files.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------

